
Ask HN: I want to create a clone of a popular software, should I? - helloiloveyou
As the title says, I think I could create a pretty decent applicant tracking system. Think Lever, Workable, etc.<p>I think I could get some good the features within two weeks.<p>What are the pros &#x2F; cons of doing this?
Any suggestions?<p>Should I start selling it before building it?<p>Do you think there is a lacking feature?<p>Should I target big corp or small startups?
======
duxup
If it a side project and the intent is education / experience (for you) first
and foremost then have at it.

Selling it before you start building it.... I'm not sure you want the
customers reckless enough to buy something sight unseen.

When I worked in networking the customers who bought a bunch of equipment
without thinking much were support nightmares as they always deployed the
wrong hardware in the wrong place and now it "didn't work".

But if you are going to do this I'd appreciate it if you could hard code some
magic words that would get me a job...

~~~
helloiloveyou
if(user.name == duxup) {

    
    
        hires[0] = user;
        return;
    

}

Yes, i've built a number of projects. Maybe this can teach me something about
searching across documents (pdf) and stuff.

Do you think there is space in the market? What are your favourite features of
the products? (this questions goes for you and anyone who reads this)

~~~
duxup
That market is not my area of expertise at all, but best of luck to you. If
you've got time... never hurts to have something show off even if it doesn't
work out, but it also sounds like you're quite capable / would have plenty of
that ;)

Great username by the way.

